# Ever tried Jack Herer?



## Fadeux (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing Jack Herer for my next crop, seeds are expensive though. So instead of taking the sites word for it, I thought I'd ask some real people who may have tried it before. Anyone? How was it? Beans worth 15 bucks a piece?


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 29, 2008)

good stuff long fingered leaves with grape cluster buds that smell
spicy taste.

had some for 2 years now but gettin sic of the high and flavor.

good for hydro aswell


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 29, 2008)

Info..


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

Never heard of it but the buds look dank.:aok:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2008)

Jack is the ONE. Here in Nor-Cal, we call it J1 because it has been used SOOOO much to create other strains out here, including Trainwreck,Spicy Jack among others.

It is very easy and a BIG producer using the pinch and bend technique. 
I have pics of a Jack grow in my photos.


----------

